# Réinstaller Safari qui a été supprimé par erreur



## CathPazou (11 Novembre 2011)

Hello,

Je ne connais rien à mac car je suis sous Linux et sur un pc mais j'ai envie d'aider une amie qui a un i.book g4 pleins de soucis. Elle a mis safari dans la corbeille (elle ne sait pas comment :mouais et ensuite la corbeille a été vidée. Je précise que cette personne ne connaît pas ou très peu son matériel.

Comment puis-je faire pour réinstaller safari (ou installer firefox ou un autre navigateur) sans internet ?? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## doudou26200 (11 Novembre 2011)

Ca ne me semble pas très compliqué... Télécharger a partir d'un P.C qui a un navigateur mettre le fichier sur une clef USB et l'installer sur le fameux Mac. 

En espérant avoir été utile


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Il serait intéressant de *connaître la version de Mac OS X installée sur ce Mac*. Ça permettrait notamment de déterminer quelle est la dernière version de Safari supportée par ce système.


Sans avoir recours à un accès à Internet, la solution de secours reste le CD ou le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X.

Ce CD/DVD doit nécessairement contenir au moins un navigateur Internet. La réinstallation isolée de Safari risquant d'être malaisée (de mémoire, par ce biais on réinstalle aussi d'autres applications), et comme il semble s'agir d'un Mac assez ancien, je pense qu'il doit être possible d'installer _Microsoft Internet Explorer pour Mac_ depuis un package spécifique.


Sinon, la version idoine de Safari peut être téléchargée à partir du site d'Apple depuis une autre machine (Mac ou PC) puis transférée à l'aide d'une liaison réseau, d'une clé USB, un disque externe ou un CDR.

Pour rappel, Safari est une application qui ne nécessite qu'une simple copie en guise d'installation (après l'avoir sortie de l'archive, du package ou de l'image disque qui la contient, bien entendu).


Si le Mac dispose encore d'une connexion à Internet, il est toujours possible de télécharger la version idoine de Safari directement dessus en utilisant la commande en ligne _curl_ depuis le Terminal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2011)

Pour donner un exemple, puisqu'effectivement on ignore quelle est la version exacte du système, voici les instructions données par Apple avec Tiger (10.4) : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1442?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## CathPazou (11 Novembre 2011)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Je ne peux effectivement pas dire quel est la version de l'OS car c'est la première fois que je vois un mac... et la personne propriétaire n'a pas su me dire quoi que ce soit, même pas que safari  était un navigateur, je l'ai appris en rentrant chez moi en googlant... :love:

Mais l'idée de télécharger à partir de mon pc pour copier avec la clé usb est super, je ferais cela prochainement...


----------



## jesopog (11 Novembre 2011)

CathPazou a dit:


> Je ne peux effectivement pas dire quel est la version de l'OS



En haut, à gauche de Finder, cliquer sur la Pomme &#63743;
Ouvrir "À propos de ce Mac" ; vous aurez la version de Mac OS X installée,
les caractéristiques du processeur, de la mémoire, etc


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2011)

jesopog a dit:


> En haut, à gauche de Finder, cliquer sur la Pomme &#63743;


_Je profite de l'occasion pour faire une remarque hors sujet : ici, le caractère "Pomme" n'est visible qu'à partir des Macs. Depuis un PC sous Windows, on a toutes les chances de ne voir qu'un carré à la place. C'est aussi le cas pour certains autres caractères spéciaux. Je pense utile de s'en rappeler et d'en tenir compte lorsque l'interlocuteur, comme ici, n'utilise pas un Mac pour nous lire._



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Et moi, je vais en profiter pour faire un peu de ménage. Safari étant plutôt un navigateur internet qu'un outil bureautique, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## CathPazou (12 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour toutes ces remarques.
Je vais demander directement à mon amie qu'elle clique sur sa pomme et me dise quel version d'OS elle utilise.


----------

